# r.i.p rocky



## glittermomma (Apr 1, 2013)

We lost our bun rocky today. Still in shock. Not sure what happened, we have had him and his sis Delilah for a little over a month. All last night and this morning he was his happy hay eating self. Then a few hrs ago I noticed him slump over in the cage. Breathing and ear twitching but not being able to hold up his head or move much... sadly within 30 minutes whatever it was had run its course and he made his way to heaven.


----------



## cheezling (Apr 1, 2013)

That's really sad.  Very sorry for your loss.
A similar thing happened to my friend in the past and she couldn't figure out what went wrong. The bunny was fine and after what seemed like only 30 minutes, he had passed.


----------



## Tauntz (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm so sorry! The only sure way to know what took your precious Rocky is a necropsy. I'm sorry to mention it but if you have other bunnies or thinking of a future bunny you might want to consider it. Rocky was a very lovely bun! Hope the pain of Rocky's death will ease for you & all of Rocky's companion animals/bunny. I know you will miss him terribly. Cyberhugs.


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE (Apr 1, 2013)

so sorry for your loss!!


----------



## glittermomma (Apr 1, 2013)

thank you everyone


----------



## Azerane (Apr 1, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. As a precaution, you might want to take Delilah in for a check up and let them know what happened. Best wishes.


----------



## KeltonB (Apr 1, 2013)

So sorry for you. Hope your other bun is okay.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It must have been shocking when he passed so unexpectedly. My condolences to you, its never easy .


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 2, 2013)

We're so sorry for your loss. At times like this, I always think of the old Johnny Cash tune, "I don't like it but I guess things happen that way." Rest in peace little man.


----------



## glittermomma (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks, Delilah has a clean bill of health. I was up all night with her last night as she was not eating much. She is finally eating better and hopping around more. Last night she would just stay in their spot and would flip around  I kept taking her out and just held her and talked to her and she would perk up some. Vet said Rocky was very healthy as of yet they don't know why he passed. But the symptoms I told them they said it could've been something called head tilt?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 3, 2013)

Yes, I don't know much about head tilt. But I think its called e-cuniculi you can read about it here: http://forums.rabbitrehome.org.uk/showthread.php?112153-Head-tilt-amp-e-cuniculi

Again I'm so sorry about your bunny. And I hope Delilah will come through this okay.


----------

